# Assign #49: The Rule Of Thirds



## Jeff Canes (Jan 19, 2007)

The New bi-weekly assignment is The Rule of Thirds. Pretty self-explanatory like not. Heres a nice definition of The Rule of Thirds for those uncertain of it.

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post them in any of the in the themes index or other galleries


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## LaFoto (Jan 24, 2007)

Kind of tiny ... or call it "subtle" 






But I _think_ I might be meeting the assignment - somehow. Thanks to Venus?


----------



## ShavedMonkey (Jan 29, 2007)

~Image deleted


----------



## astrostu (Jan 29, 2007)

My submission.


----------



## DomGatto (Jan 29, 2007)

I have 2 entries:

1.





2.





Sorry for such large images.


----------



## hatch.love (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

